# blazer bay 2220 pro



## rtcrawl30 (Dec 7, 2010)

Blazer bay 2220 pro. this is what the family comes out on. This thing sits on the sand bar more than it fishes.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I worked at a pathfinder dealer for years and those boats look eerily similar lol no matter tho.. Still a very nice boat. If i remember right the capacity plate says "horsepower-unlimited" i thought that was pretty cool, probably lucky i havent owned one, it would be getting an engine from Seven Marine if i did


----------



## rtcrawl30 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey, if you can't beat em join em! Haha. Yeah, pathfinder tried to sue them but lost. (Technicalities). Yes sir, after the warranty runs out I might find out how fast an "unlimited motor can go"


----------



## cslascro (Feb 12, 2011)

Unlimited H.P.? How does the Coast Guard decide on issuing that? 

Also, did Blazer Bay use old Pathfinder molds? I saw some boats a few years ago at a very small local shop in Miami that were built off of late-nineties Contender molds, very nice!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice ride, what kind of performance do you get from the Zuk package?


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

my neighbor just got a brand new 2170 w/ ProXS 250, it'll run 70!


----------

